# Truth Cam 35



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 4 Moultries and have had OK results. I thought I would try another low end camera and see how it did.

I purchased a Truth Cam 35 for $99.00 a couple of weeks ago.

It was super simple to set up and it uses 4 D cell batteries (Better than the 6 D cells for the Moultries).

It uses switches to select either picture or video, delay and multiple shots. It has a small LCD readout that only provides battery life and picture count. You also use it in setup to set to date and time.

During the first week it took 608 pictures. I used some leftover batteries that had 70% when I put it outlast week and it had 40% life when I checked it and changed the batteries yesterday.

This is an IR camera and I think the "35" has to do with effective flash range. They offer higher priced models with longer effective flash ranges.

The flash range is pretty minimal, you subject needs to be close to see any detail.

Night Example









This camera is setup in the open and facing NE. It doesn't handle the morning sun as well as my Moutrie I-40 but still works OK. It only has trouble for about an hour.

Early morning.










All in all it worked pretty well for a inexpensive camera. It does have a pretty load clunk sound when it takes a picture. The trigger speed and sensing capability seem better than my Moultries but I need some more time out there to be sure.

Afternoon 









Just thought I would share my experience so far.

kim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As a comparison,this is from a Moultrie D-50 white flash. It has a bunch more range than the Truth 35


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I am looking for one , what store did you buy it at? Nice pics.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ramfan said:


> I am looking for one , what store did you buy it at? Nice pics.


Buckeye Outdoors, Hebron OH


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice to see the wide 8 is still there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> Nice to see the wide 8 is still there. Thanks for the report.


I've been getting 30-40 pics of him each day, all times of the day, for the last two weeks.

It is neat to see how his rack has changed from last year. Both brow tines were way up the rack last year, this year only one. I still can't decide how old this deer is. He carries a decent rack just not much in the mass department.

I have not been able to see him with my own eyes yet, just pictures, to really judge him a little better.

Every single day during the gun seasons last year that Josh wanted to hunt him the wind was way wrong so he stayed out of there. Maybe this year he'll get an up close and personal look at him and make a decision.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Well after a few weeks with the Truth Cam 35 in the field I am not a huge fan of it.

The battery life, trigger times, ease of use, daylight picture quality are all pretty good. It really suffers in the night time pictures area. The IR flash is so, very, very weak. 

Not a bad camera at all, especially at the price, just doesn't have enough range for the night time pictures for me. 

I will probably try their 60 model next or I really want to try a Bushnell trophy cam.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

your just showing off those big deer.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I also would skip the 46 model. I've had it out since Sept. 1 and it is o.k., but not great either. With new batteries, the infared is good for a decent ways, but after the batteries hit 40% it seems to lose a lot of distance. 

I put it by a feeder, where the corn is always eaten, and I have very few pictures of animals eating the corn, so I don't know what is eating it, that doesnt trigger the camera, but something is.

Pros: Nice daytime pics, price is competitive, Battery life ~1500 pics per set of batteries so far, trigger speed is good.

Cons: Transition periods can white out, almost all pics at key times are in black and white, some noise, but not as bad as some reports, I know I am missing some pics of animals. I dont know if it is how it is set up, or the height, angle, etc. but I feel as if I should get more pics.



Here's some pics from the Primos TC46. The first 2 pics I had the camera set up about 8 ft off the ground, pointing down a logging road, down in a gully, then back up the other side. The second two are from by the feeder. Feeder is about 25 ft from camera.


----------

